# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  συνδεση 5v μετασχηματιστη σε θηκη μπαταριων ΑΑΑ

## turboallani

καλησπερα σας... αγορασα αυτο εδω το οποιο εχει 3 λεντ και οταν το πατας αναβει
http://i40.tinypic.com/27y7i8g.jpg
αλλα θελω να το συνδεσω με 5 v μετασχηματιστη ωστε να το αναβω πιο συχνα και να μην τελειωνουν οι μπαταριες ( 3χ ΑΑΑ )
πισω ειναι ετσι... : http://i43.tinypic.com/fu2m0y.jpg
προσπαθω αλλα δεν μπορω να τα καταλαβω στη συνδεσμολογια παρολο που παλαιοτερα ειχα ξανασυνδεσει παρομοιο 
θα ηθελα να μ πειτε πως να το συνδεσω δηλαδη που να βαλω τα καλωδια του μετασχηματιστη 
ευχαριστω

----------


## vasilimertzani

> καλησπερα σας... αγορασα αυτο εδω το οποιο εχει 3 λεντ και οταν το πατας αναβει
> http://i40.tinypic.com/27y7i8g.jpg
> αλλα θελω να το συνδεσω με 5 v μετασχηματιστη ωστε να το αναβω πιο συχνα και να μην τελειωνουν οι μπαταριες ( 3χ ΑΑΑ )
> πισω ειναι ετσι... : http://i43.tinypic.com/fu2m0y.jpg
> προσπαθω αλλα δεν μπορω να τα καταλαβω στη συνδεσμολογια παρολο που παλαιοτερα ειχα ξανασυνδεσει παρομοιο 
> θα ηθελα να μ πειτε πως να το συνδεσω δηλαδη που να βαλω τα καλωδια του μετασχηματιστη 
> ευχαριστω


υπαρχει περιπτωση με αυτες τις φωτογραφιες να σου πει που συνδεεται?δεν φαινεται τιποτα.Εναλακτικα αν εχεις πολυμετρο μετρα ωμικα με κλειστο το διακοπτακι ποιοι πολοι + -  δεν τζιτζικιζουν με τους διπλανους τους.Λογικα θα παιρνει το - μιας μπαταριας και το + της διπλανης.

----------


## turboallani

δεν εχω πολυμετρο..
καθε ζευγαρακι ειναι + και το διπλα του -
Αναλυτικα... στην φωτογραφια  ειναι πανω δεξια το + και διπλα το -
κατω κατω δεξια ειναι το + και αριστερα το -
και πανω αριστερα ειναι το + και δεξια το - ( ελπιζω να βοηθησα_
προσπαθησα να το κανω αυτο απλα επειδη ειναι τρεις δεν αναψε οταν ηταν δυο οι μπαταριες ειχα κανει οπως μου λες και ειχε πιασει..

----------


## agis68

ανευ πολυμέτρου δεν μπορει να απαντήσει κανεις....παρα μονο αν πάρεις πολύ αναλυτικες φωτο απο το φακουδακι αλλά και πάλι δύσκολο. Βάλε μπαταριες στο φακουδάκι και με μια λαμπιτσα ή λεντακι  δοκιμαζε που παει τι.......

----------


## turboallani

δεν εχω πολυμετρο κατι πιο πρακτικο γινεται ? με τις δοκιμες δν εχω καταφερει να το αναψω

----------

